# 145kg 1-legged squat (Videos)



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

As its been quite a good week for training wise (after my mental carb up weekend) I managed my personal best on romanian deadlift with 195kg on tuesday,

So all of today i've had in my head to beat my last year 140kg 1 legged squat.

I did a couple of videos today 1st one 140kg then the next setting as new pb @ 145kg  whoop whoop

I have to do it on the smith machine for obvious reasons. but scrutinize as you wish.. As you can see i have a bench below me so i go as far as to touch my **** on it, maybe i need to go lower?? you decide 











You can follow my little journal @ http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/178013-get-shredded-end-june.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done im impressed .

to all those that dont squat because you got a stiff back how about you man the fcuk up and take inspiration from this man .


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Well done mate!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd like some input on if u think form is adequate TBH guys, I usually knock squats on the head as they don't do piles no favours lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

laup said:


> I'd like some input on if u think form is adequate TBH guys, I usually knock squats on the head as they don't do piles no favours lol


haha not sure i can comment on form ive not seen anyone with one leg squat before :lol:

but your the bench mark .

i reckon as long as your going to 90 or just beyond then your form is spot on but tbh im not gonna knock you for doing a quarter squat .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've never seen a squat on the smith tbh. But if you feel it then the form would be right surely? Looks a deeper squat than some I've seen 

Awesome work. Can see how heavy that was... I'd definitely vote for keeping them in your routine x x


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah believe me guys that takes it out of you obviously its a bit easier on the smith as it take the whole stabilizing part out.

I use the bench to make sure i don't go past 90, it looks like i go lower in the 2nd vid, but my **** touched the bench both times lol so i dunno.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How did you lose your leg bud?

Nice effort, you squat more than most at my gym:lol:

But in that defense, I see only 2 or 3 guys squat at my gym.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jeez, i can feel my knee popping watching that lol. nice work pal


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Inspiration! I can just about do 150kg free weight for a few and I've got two legs... If you go lower you might put some real stress on your knee so I'd carry on as you are tbh.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

hackskii said:


> How did you lose your leg bud?
> 
> Nice effort, you squat more than most at my gym:lol:
> 
> But in that defense, I see only 2 or 3 guys squat at my gym.


I was born like it my man, Suffered alot of back problems due to my hips not being level, also had many trips to docs and medications etc throughout my youth, then decided to join the gym like 7 years ago and majority of the time im ok with it, I do spend most sundays in bed though tbh.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Inspiration! I can just about do 150kg free weight for a few and I've got two legs... If you go lower you might put some real stress on your knee so I'd carry on as you are tbh.


Yeah at that angle it does really stress the knee so i put my patella tendon strap on  , They do help you know..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your user name is ironic, I read that as layup or like in basketball you drive to the basket and lay it up into the basket.

Can you run with that prosthetic leg?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Its basicly Paul Backwards  I can run but i get serious stiches after a 100 metres or so, so i tend not to lol due to the shock of the leg when i put weight on the right side.

Cardio cosist of sitting cross trainer and standing cross trainer only , spinning ****s back up

I do have one of those feet that the paralympics runners have on the bottom with rubber cover over for shoes, I busted one deadlifting 160kg before, they cost £1300! lol


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Your user name is ironic, I read that as layup or like in basketball you drive to the basket and lay it up into the basket.
> 
> Can you run with that prosthetic leg?


wow.. some people.


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

Inspirational video, have so much respect for you dude. :beer:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Big respect mate :rockon:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

well done bud i need to get off my **** and stop moaning about my knee and get on with it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking "What the ****", but I am left feeling humbled. Total admiration!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I was thinking "What the ****", but I am left feeling humbled. Total admiration!


next time i see some cnut whinge about a sore back im gonna show them this video .


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't squat cuz it hurts my knees but after seeing that I need to man the **** up and get on with it. Fair play mate, am well impressed!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys if your knee hurts or your back hurts, correct your form. And wear straps for your knees, if they hurt.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Repped. Great work! I'm not sure on the bench underneath you though incase you sat down on it with all that weight....

Not needed with a spotter imo.

Can't really tell on my phone but could you get your leg a bit more centralised or do it without the prosthetic? Just may be less to worry about, could be worth a try?

Fcuking good going though on one leg!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

laup said:


> As its been quite a good week for training wise (after my mental carb up weekend) I managed my personal best on romanian deadlift with 195kg on tuesday,
> 
> So all of today i've had in my head to beat my last year 140kg 1 legged squat.
> 
> ...


On 2 words bugger off 

Makes my 130kg squat look puny, this has just given me all the inspiration I need to get that 150kg target I am aiming for.

You sir are a legend reps to you

P.s please don't try 150 until I have it I will let you know ;-)


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am gonna Ask a stupid question and you can flame away, but do you get any purchase at all from your stump? (sorry if that's offensive didn't knowhow else to describe it)


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Think I need to up my game now and stop slacking but realy is Inspirational :thumbup1:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats a strong leg you've got there. Insane, makes me wanna squat heavy.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers for all the comments guys 



GreedyBen said:


> Repped. Great work! I'm not sure on the bench underneath you though incase you sat down on it with all that weight....
> 
> Not needed with a spotter imo.
> 
> ...


Regarding the leg centralized: I have to take a normal stance, if not i end up twisting my hip inwards, which doesn't feel right at all. Just think of it sitting on the leg press then pushing with one leg in the middle 

I did how ever do squats without my limb on a few times before but i got 5x more stares in the gym than i already do plus its not time efficient tbh,

My leg is old and new skool, its a leather socket with titatinum & carbon fibre outter, it takes a while to put on properly and get all the pressure point right with laces etc


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Am gonna Ask a stupid question and you can flame away, but do you get any purchase at all from your stump? (sorry if that's offensive didn't knowhow else to describe it)


Could u elaborate on that I don't understand what u mean by purchase? if you ment problems and got raped by predictive text, I get abscesses quite alot due to the friction, but tbh i have more issues from my back than my leg as of late


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuking good going mate, u squat more with one than I do with two. Brilliant!!! Btw luap is Paul backwards , just saying :rolleye:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

laup said:


> Could u elaborate on that I don't understand what u mean by purchase? if you ment problems and got raped by predictive text, I get abscesses quite alot due to the friction, but tbh i have more issues from my back than my leg as of late


I mean any strength, able to push through the movement? As looks like your bad leg is only a balance aid.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Good lifting dude, you are an inspiration. Rest of you looks in great shape too, reps


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Well done mate!

Respect!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done im impressed .
> 
> to all those that dont squat because you got a stiff back how about you man the fcuk up and take inspiration from this man .


You go girl!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Impressive mate weldone. Ho did you lose the leg?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

laup said:


> Its basicly Paul Backwards  I can run but i get serious stiches after a 100 metres or so, so i tend not to lol due to the shock of the leg when i put weight on the right side.
> 
> Cardio cosist of sitting cross trainer and standing cross trainer only , spinning ****s back up
> 
> I do have one of those feet that the paralympics runners have on the bottom with rubber cover over for shoes, I busted one deadlifting 160kg before, they cost £1300! lol


its not paul backwards, backwards its pual


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

CutAndStack said:


> wow.. some people.


I was not trying to be disrespectful in any way.

Laup I apologize if I offended you in any way, that was never every my intention.

It is impressive.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> its not paul backwards, backwards its pual


Its *basicly* Paul Backwards 

No worries i don't get offended hacks mate, samurai I was born like it my man, So one leg has taken my whole weight all my life.

To answer previous question too I use my fake leg as a balancing aid when doing the squats.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Feeling it in my knee now, Hamstring is tight as fook, Im gonna have to spend sunday doing nothing if not it's gonna bugger up next week, Can't be having that with 2 weeks to go!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

And heres me moaning about a little niggle in my shoulder. To be honest I'd have been impressed if it was 20kg. That's properly seriously inspirational


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

laup said:


> Feeling it in my knee now, Hamstring is tight as fook, Im gonna have to spend sunday doing nothing if not it's gonna bugger up next week, Can't be having that with 2 weeks to go!


paul ive been thinking about your hip and possible imbalance from a one legged squat .

i know you use your proz leg to help support but still i think your right side hip and thigh (not sure how much upper leg you have) would be lop sided , so i was thinking perhaps you could sit on a bench under a cable station (high pulley) and have some sort of velcro strap to attach so you can isolate your right side ?

maybe griff could have an input to this as he knows his stuff .


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

jesus how do u do that weight with one leg?!

impressive stuff mate


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> paul ive been thinking about your hip and possible imbalance from a one legged squat .
> 
> i know you use your proz leg to help support but still i think your right side hip and thigh (not sure how much upper leg you have) would be lop sided , so i was thinking perhaps you could sit on a bench under a cable station (high pulley) and have some sort of velcro strap to attach so you can isolate your right side ?
> 
> maybe griff could have an input to this as he knows his stuff .


I'm trying to picture it but not sure what u mean ewen mate, my hips do feel like they go lob sided a bit to be honest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

laup said:


> I'm trying to picture it but not sure what u mean ewen mate, my hips do feel like they go lob sided a bit to be honest.


hard to explain it really mate , my thought is to try and reproduce the action of a squat but from the knee joint rather than from the foot , so thigh would follow same path but weight strapped somehow thigh/knee area ?

kind of like going up to your knees if you were sat on your calfs .


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> hard to explain it really mate , my thought is to try and reproduce the action of a squat but from the knee joint rather than from the foot , so thigh would follow same path but weight strapped somehow thigh/knee area ?
> 
> kind of like going up to your knees if you were sat on your calfs .


Yeah i see what u mean , would be a little difficult as mine isn't a standard as you would say (amputee from the knee) my leg is actually a birth defect and deformed i do actually have a knee but its alot higher than my proper one, my thigh is basicly just under half the length of my proper one


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

mod one of these lol onto the smith


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

laup said:


> View attachment 85854
> 
> 
> mod one of these lol onto the smith


now theres a thought 

RE training not sure what to suggest then mate perhaps some creative thinking to try and address it before it becomes a problem .


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep us updated mate, aka amputee here myself, really struggling the last few years (more then ever before) with my back, even walking has turned into a massive chore

struggling to get back into training, got a little holiday coming up this weekend for a week then im determined to make a change


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Have u had previous experience training before losing your leg chap?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

No mate, had the leg amputated when i was 7 so pretty much all my life, only started training (use that term losely as ive not bothered for months now for one reason or another) in the last 3 years


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

where do u have it amputed, is it full leg or below or above knee?

How old are u now?

Quick tip for back -> sleep with a pillow in between your legs to straighten out your back when u lie on your side


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

im above the knee mate, got a little bit of a stump

ill try the pillow, i was fine for years growing up no bother, didnt limit me in the slightest, older i get the more problems im having lately, feel old before my time, im nearly 32

What about you i, above knee?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Makes my battle feel like a broken nail in compairison, amazed !!

If there was still a member of the month going you would get my vote for that one video !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> hard to explain it really mate , my thought is to try and reproduce the action of a squat but from the knee joint rather than from the foot , so thigh would follow same path but weight strapped somehow thigh/knee area ?
> 
> kind of like going up to your knees if you were sat on your calfs .


Would kneeling squats or pull throughs help if he can do them ?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> im above the knee mate, got a little bit of a stump
> 
> ill try the pillow, i was fine for years growing up no bother, didnt limit me in the slightest, older i get the more problems im having lately, feel old before my time, im nearly 32
> 
> What about you i, above knee?


Don't worry mate I can't do all the thing i used to be able to do, I just make sure I can excel in those I can do 

Make sure you keep hopping to a minumum this was my downfall, and tbh probably caused all the issues I have now.

Don't lay in bed longer than 8 hours (This cause alot of back ache) I was once in a catch 22 situation where i was bed riddin because of back and in bed because of back for like a year.

Make sure u stretch everyday touching your toes, lay on floor and pull legs over to really stretch hip flexors (these pull on lower back causing issues)

Visit pain management centre and get eperdurals done once a year.

Another tip talc powder is the daddy for stump socks and inside your leg this will seriously reduce blisters when u get your cardio on 

Im more than willing to have a chat with u over the phone about **** if u want mate, go through some things that can help you etc.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Ive decided to try for the first time in my life,squating properly on the power rack ... now 6 weeks in, I can get very deep with 100kg on my back, I did manage 150kg this week but id call it more a of a squit 

I tell you the amount of balance that is needed is hard core, my obliques have never been hit like this.

I will get a video done soon so you lot can critisize

Someone try it on there next leg day :thumbup1:


----------

